# Ammo bag by Slingshot.ws



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everybody, yesterday I had from the post a leather ammo bag made by Slingshot.ws. It's a great ammo bag, very well made and capacious, it contains many ammos and it's comfortable as well. Thanks a lot. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Any pics in action ?


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Ive got one-top quality item.really well made.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for your comments guys


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Any pics in action ?


Sorry, here's some pics....cheers, Bob


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for pics Bob - Looks pack of fun in the bad


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the review


----------

